# Nutritional value of fungus gnats



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

I’m checking to see if anyone has raised thumbnails on fungus gnats and if they remained healthy on a diet of fungus gnats. 

I seem to have found a steady supply of fungus gnats in live oak leaves that I collected out in the hills, the leaves where several inches deep under these ancient old live oak trees where I collected. Every time I add a dozen or so oak leaves to the viv I get literally hundreds of fungus gnats coming out and flying around the viv. It’s odd that I don’t seem to see any fungus gnats flying around the tub I keep the leaves in, so I assume that the high humidity in the viv makes the fungus gnats complete their life cycle to flying adults. 

I have three juvi Vents in my 24G viv with the fungus gnats & springtails. I also feed dusted wingless FFs every other day, but I’ve yet to see the Vents eat any of the FFs. Two of the juvi Vents spend a great deal of time out hunting the fungus gnats and I don’t see the third juvi Vent, so I have to assume it is still feeding on springtails and maybe wingless FFs &/or fungus gnats.

Thanks
-Rick


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I wouldn't use fungus gnats as any type of staple, but that is not addressing the big issue here. you really need to sterilize anything you collect outside before putting it into your viv. i was my leaves in a very weak bleach solution and then in really hot water. you just don't know what you are introducing otherwise.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

OK, they should deffinately enjoy them for that short time. 
First of all you can never be entirely sure of what comes from where or "what" is, unless you, needless to say 'grow it your self.'
But from the vague discription you give of where the trees are located, seems to be acceptable. You have a nack for these places I take it. But then again, anymore there's no place on earth left untainted, but that's probably as close as you'll get.
I recently, unwillingly started a colony of gnats in a new tank while trying to establish the springtails (months ago)on algae and buckwheat, and they're still at work (few and far between).
None the less a great substitute, if not better then a genetically modified fruit fly.
But then again a more slight [pain in the a$$.

A possible reason your frogs may not accept the flys is because they've become acquainted with the gnats, which may just simply be better, and they seem to know that?
Similar to how silkworms prefer their food, if they know something better exists and you end up starting them from the best, 'why seetle for less' later?

With frogs I've never had that problem, and for your sake I hope it doesn't end that way. 
I really would doubt it, but good luck ayway.
Once you give them something of variation they may miss it (if not constituted, with alterations of the same) when it's gone, so I suggest creating your own culturable variations to keep them from *asking[/*u] (not gnats [they should/have to remain seasonal])
There no real practical way of making them a staple, because they will always fly (unless through many generation of selective inbreeding).


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the feed back.

I think in the future I will sterilize before adding anything to this viv or any possible future vivs. The fungus gnats are a pain, because they fly out when ever I open the top, although they don’t seem to be pests flying around the house like flying fruit flies can be.
The wingless FF are much meatier than the gnats, so I’ll keep adding the FF and hope the gnats die off soon. 

-Rick


----------

